# When you and your spouse don't agree on RAW



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He and I have been discussing... well more like arguing about feeding raw or not. He thinks it's too dangerous and too expensive and something only hippies do(his words not mine). He also says that there are no studies to prove whether it is healthier or not.

So I said ok but what about a prepared food that is lightly cooked, I told him it is safer to handle but he said its still not safe to eat(salmonella). Any opinions on this food, All Natural Human-Grade Food for Dogs | My Perfect Pet | Why

Any thoughts or if I can't win this arguement, recommendations on a really good kibble? We have been feeding TOTW but I no longer trust it. If I was able to work right now and had my own money, I'd do whatever the heck I want but I do not have that luxury ATM.

:help:


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the best thing you can do is educate. Let him read this forum and look at the pictures, compile informative websites for him to read, etc. Maybe make an agreement to feed 1 raw meal a day to show him that it IS beneficial. Or maybe even allow him to post here with his questions and concerns and hear what the members have to say.

I hope you can think of something! I know it can be difficult to convince people that raw is worth but it really, really is! Good luck!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

How old is your dog? I switched my crew from TOTW to Primitive Natural when the recalls occurred. I've liked it a lot so far. 

Contact Ken-Clean Air System for kibble recommendations. He knows his stuff and won't feed (pun intended ) you a lot of propaganda.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Life is hard enough, lots of challenges. Your spouse is your one true partner for everything. 

Is this something really to argue about? 

And actually he is right about raw being too expensive and time consuming. It is a medley of things which further needs boosting with supplements. 

Go hug him, and slip him some kibbles in his dinner tonight. When you cant win by force, use subtlety. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Mix in 90% corn meal and flax seed husk with his next meal.
Cook a nice, juicy, rare steak for yourself.
Come back and report the results to us.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Mix in 90% corn meal and flax seed husk with his next meal.
> Cook a nice, juicy, rare steak for yourself.
> Come back and report the results to us.



Not all kibble is 90% corn meal my friend. But I like the idea of torturing the husband, my wife does it to me all the time. :wild:


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

FYI Kibbles are not bad. 

Please check out : Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Mix in 90% corn meal and flax seed husk with his next meal.
> Cook a nice, juicy, rare steak for yourself.
> Come back and report the results to us.


Actually my husband is a vegetarian so probably wouldn't work :rofl:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Life is hard enough, lots of challenges. Your spouse is your one true partner for everything.
> 
> Is this something really to argue about?
> 
> ...


LOL too true! We did come to an agreement last night that works for both of us, so it all worked out. And after reading everything you should put into a raw menu, I think I would end up B.A.R.F.I.N.G a lot of the B.A.R.F diet. 

And thank you for the link!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Raw doesn't have to be expensive or time consuming. For me, it's very simple and costs no more than feeding a high-quality dry food. And the dogs look so much better on raw!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Actually my husband is a vegetarian so probably wouldn't work :rofl:


That could be your problem. If he was a meat eater, he would probably have more sympathy for the dog!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> And actually he is right about raw being too expensive and time consuming. It is a medley of things which further needs boosting with supplements.
> . :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I found RAW to be much cheaper than kibble. It depends on sources available for your area. If there is a co-op, you can get meat for really cheap. When I fed RAW, I was spending less than $30 a month to feed 2 large dogs. Some months I spent nothing, usually I spent $15-20.

I didn't do supplements, unless you count raw eggs. 

ETA: time-wise, I spent about an hour every 2 weeks to package food. Feeding time was simply taking a bag out food out of the fridge for each dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

His fears are not 100% reasonable. Raw isn't as dangerous and difficult as some people think. Send him some informative links so he can read the information for himself.

If you can't win, go with Orijen or Acana. Highest quality kibble available, imo, and the company hasn't failed anyone yet.

I understand your frustration, though. I cannot imagine letting Hunter swallow a single kibble. Haha.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> And actually he is right about raw being too expensive and time consuming. It is a medley of things which further needs boosting with supplements.


Speaking as someone who is currently feeding 8 dogs a 100% raw diet with only ONE supplement (Salmon oil for Omega 3s), I challenge your statement.

To the OP - I've been feeding raw for over a decade. I've raised 3 litters that have never tasted kibble. I have handled over 20 THOUSAND POUNDS of raw meat (and it's not always 'fresh') and I have never once gotten sick for the meat - nor have my dogs.

I would suggest pointing out to your husband all the KIBBLE recalls because of Salmonella and such.

My husband wasn't sure about raw when he first met me. But after seeing how well the dogs did on it he was convinced.


----------

